# Smelt



## Joker (May 19, 2003)

I was just curious what smelt was. I have read post s that people feed their Ps this. Can I go buy it ? or is it something I make myself for them ? Please lemme know.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Smelt is a type of fish. You can go buy it. I get mine at an asian market which carries allot of seafood. My P's love it.


----------



## Skellon (May 18, 2003)

Ah I see


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

Speaking of smelt I have caght over 130 within a couple of days with my bare hands during the mating season when tons upon tons of them swarm down a river. It is a crazy view :smile:


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

As been said it´s a kind of fish!


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

It's a kind of fish and very cheap and my P's love them.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Remember varied food is the key to helthier and bigger Ps, you should try beefheart, shrimp, crab, bluegill, "clean feeders"...too!


----------



## Joker (May 19, 2003)

ok cool, Thanks forthe help everyone.


----------

